# North Caribou - The Ultimate Fly In Trip!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

I know, I know...every trip is awesome right? Well I said last year that my trip to North Caribou was the best trip I've ever done and I meant it. In the process a new camp record for numbers of pike over 40" in a week was set and my family and I had an incredible time.

This recent trip if anything was even more amazing, even though we battled through some pretty tough conditions.

Once again my group set another camp record for pike, and honestly the numbers could have been even more stupid if we'd have had nice stable weather.

The lake itself is massive and truly beyond compare. We caught billions of the dumbest walleyes I've ever seen in my life in addition to the pike. We saw eagles, moose, and even a black bear catch a walleye with his hands in the Nango river! 

If anyone's curious a VERY lengthy report on the trip can be seen here complete with a disgusting amount of photos and a pile of video.

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/fabulous-north-caribou-lake-the-ultimate-fly-in-trip/


Cheers, Mike


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW! Awesome trip report Mike. I love dumb walleye. 81,000 acres is huge for a fly-in. You'd have return 10 years in a row to even see half of it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

That looks awesome! Thanks for posting. This just got me fired up for my trip, leaving this saturday!


----------

